# Good 700x25 comfortable road tire for fitness riding



## cleon

...and yes, i searched for and read many posts, so i'm more curious what the consensus is than generating a list. specifically NOT for racing or racing prep, just fitness riding. I did not include GP4000s because they were just outside the price point of the other three from what I could tell, and seemed more oriented toward race training.


----------



## Peanya

Ultremo DD's or The GP 4 seasons. Krylions are very nice tires, but are reported to not give as good of a ride, and can be very hard to install on some rims. Ribble or Wiggle usually has a great price on the Schwalbe Ultremo tires. I've used them before, and will use them again.


----------



## 8Ring

Vittoria Rubino Pro II (120 tpi) or Rubino Pro III (150 tpi) are reasonably comfortable and durable tires that are very suitable for fitness training. The Vittoria Zaffiro Pro folding bead tire (60 tpi) will also fit the bill although it might be a bit harsher and have a little less cornering traction than the Rubinos.

How heavy are you and what kind of bike do you ride?

Chris


----------



## cleon

8Ring said:


> Vittoria Rubino Pro II (120 tpi) or Rubino Pro III (150 tpi) are reasonably comfortable and durable tires that are very suitable for fitness training. The Vittoria Zaffiro Pro folding bead tire (60 tpi) will also fit the bill although it might be a bit harsher and have a little less cornering traction than the Rubinos.
> 
> How heavy are you and what kind of bike do you ride?
> 
> Chris



I am a 200 lb new rider on a Litespeed M1 Carbon frame and Ultregra 6700 wheelset currently using Rubino Pro IIIs, averaging 20mi on workout rides and 40 on 'long' rides. I find those Rubinos almost impossible to change on my wheelset and was looking for a 25 or 27 set to make life easier. Also, I'll be switching to a Gunnar Sport steel bike shortly.


----------



## tihsepa

I like the 4 season alot. Also a big fan of the 4000


----------



## Mootsie

Maxxis ReFuse and Vredestein Fortezza 25's have treated me well for years, so I voted for other.


----------



## RJohn

You asked for a good tire. Not a great tire. I have a few hundred miles on Forte Pro+ from Performance Bike. Roll nicely, no flats,comfortable, decent specs and the price is around $25. They always have some sale going on. Plus they are close to my house.


----------



## velodog

I'm with Mootsie on the Vreds.


----------



## Hooben

Gatorskins are leading the poll right now, but you said comfortable. Gatorskins are hard and durable. 

For good comfort and great flat protection it's the *Maxxis Re-Fuse*


----------



## IcemanYVR

Hooben said:


> Gatorskins are leading the poll right now, but you said comfortable. Gatorskins are hard and durable.
> 
> For good comfort and great flat protection it's the *Maxxis Re-Fuse*


I run my 28c Gatorskins at 95psi and find them quite comfortable. Excellent puncture protection. Lots of tyres out there, you just need to try them out.


----------



## framesti

*where buy maxxis*



Hooben said:


> Gatorskins are leading the poll right now, but you said comfortable. Gatorskins are hard and durable.
> 
> For good comfort and great flat protection it's the *Maxxis Re-Fuse*


where do they sell online? Also how do these compare in true width/height?


----------



## cleon

The poll is interesting to get an idea of what people ride. I should have included Continental's 4-season and GP4000s, and probably didn't need the Lithions as they appear to be too low end for most forum riders. Also expected Krylions to be more popular than they turned out to be.


----------



## Oldteen

8Ring said:


> Vittoria Rubino Pro II (120 tpi) or Rubino Pro III (150 tpi) are reasonably comfortable and durable tires that are very suitable for fitness training. The Vittoria Zaffiro Pro folding bead tire (60 tpi) will also fit the bill although it might be a bit harsher and have a little less cornering traction than the Rubinos.
> 
> How heavy are you and what kind of bike do you ride?
> 
> Chris


^^^

I've been big RP fan for years. The ZP is not quite as smooth riding or fast rolling, but it's less $$ & wears like iron. The ZP is 95+% of Gatorskin at roughly half the price.


----------



## Hooben

They were suggested to me by my LBS. And yes, the Gatorskins are a much rougher ride, he did say comfortable. IcemanYVR, How would you know if you haven't tried the Maxxis?

Online Maxxis re-fuse
Amazon.com: maxxis refuse


----------



## Dr_John

I use 700 X 25 Conti 4 Seasons on my commuter and have been very happy with them.


----------



## IcemanYVR

Hooben said:


> IcemanYVR, How would you know if you haven't tried the Maxxis?


I never said they were more/less comfortable than another tyre... I simply stated that I thought they (the Gatorskins) were comfortable.


----------



## Swerny

Another vote here for the Rubino Pro 25c's.


----------



## psycleridr

I'm with Maxxis ReFuse. Not very expensive, not the softest ride but definetly not harsh at all. Confrotable being the key word with them but in ride and flat security. I have ridden some others but without spending more money I couldn't really find better. And no I dod not ride manyof those mentioned above


----------



## Scriv

FWIW I've been running the 28 Gatorskin all season, zero flats under this 260# rider no complaints about ride quality or grip. In fact I took a set of Maxxis 25's off my fixie and put the gatorskins on and noticed the ride was softer. I always air them to max pressure.


----------



## Peanya

I'd bet if more people tried the Schwalbe tires, they'd be more popular as repeat buyers.


----------



## Chocolatebike

I've had no issues with the ride comfort on my Ti bike on 25mm Gatorskins. I've also been impressed with the (apparent) lack of rolling resistance and, in 1800 miles, no punctures.
Where I've been disappointed (really disappointed) is with the lack of grip in the wet, so much so that I'm going to replace them, probably with Vittoria Paves.


----------



## Scriv

*Schwalbe*



Peanya said:


> I'd bet if more people tried the Schwalbe tires, they'd be more popular as repeat buyers.


I agree. I recently borrowed a bike with Schwalbe duranno's (SP?) on it. Very nice tire. I'd like to try a set.


----------



## Foma2

Dr_John said:


> I use 700 X 25 Conti 4 Seasons on my commuter and have been very happy with them.


have you ever got a flat tyre ?


----------



## fueledbymetal

Hooben said:


> Gatorskins are leading the poll right now, but you said comfortable. Gatorskins are hard and durable.
> 
> For good comfort and great flat protection it's the *Maxxis Re-Fuse*


The gatorskins are the only 25c tires I've ever run (I usaully run 23c's), but they were plenty comfortable for me on the Alpine Loop Gran Fondo (91 miles, 11k ft elevation and 7 miles of dirt roads).


----------



## cyclesport45

Vredestein Fortezza SE. Decent tire, light enough, good value.


----------



## butlerrider

*Gators*

Bike riding is much funner with air in the tires.


----------



## GaRandonee

*Gatorskin*

You will be faster every time, if you don't flat.


----------



## 55x11

cyclesport45 said:


> Vredestein Fortezza SE. Decent tire, light enough, good value.


another vote for Vredestein Fortezza SE!
Outstanding value, good cornering, reasonably light, durable, can go to ridiculously high pressures (130psi?), cheap (can get it for $20 on sale at Performance). I had more punctures with GP-4000 and Micheline Pro3 than VF-SE. Could have been just bad luck, but considering the price differences, it's a no-brainer!


----------



## frpax

Amongst those listed, I chose the Krylion.

However, I'd pay the extra to get the GP4000's. I've been using them for years and cannot think of using anything else.


----------



## darwinosx

Conti are the most durable. I think tire ride quality is overestimated since inflation pressures mean more than anything else.


----------



## bikerjulio

I'm using Michelin Pro Optimum which didn't get a mention yet.


----------



## mick wolfe

Swerny said:


> Another vote here for the Rubino Pro 25c's.


Yes, have used the Rubino Pro 25's for years( I think the "III" version is what I have now ) and 
find them to be the best all-arounder for my needs.


----------



## steel515

*25mm tires*

I think michelin lithion is comfortable (not long-lasting or flat-resistant, though no problems yet), continental most durable but least comfortable. ultremo DD not great at cut resistance though no flats yet. 

Vittoria RP fragile (side&cut resistance) and quality looks bad (not round)
Michelin optimum cut-resistance not good (but no flats), 27mm wide but not exceptionally comfortable quicker wearing but slightly better than krylion.

You can mix/match tires, there is no perfect one.


----------



## GA1911

A tire not mentioned here that I have been very happy with is the Panaracer Race Type A in 700x25. I've ridden GP4000S and Krylions, and I think I like the Panaracers best. I bought a set in 700x23 for my carbon bike build this year. I'm riding a Lynskey so the frame has quite a bit to do with the ride as well.


----------



## Pitts Pilot

The Michelin Pro Optimums are very comfy. They are listed at 25 mm, but run wider than that.


----------



## tarwheel2

Pick any of the tires recommended here, do a search on line, and buy the ones you can get for the best price including shipping. I've been running Conti GP 4000s and 4 Seasons for years with excellent results, but I bought them when prices were much less. I've also have used Vred Fortezzas with good results as well as Michelin Krylions and Pro2s before they were phased out. I might be inclined to try Vittoria Rubino Pros at this point because their prices seem much lower lately. I've got a set of 25 mm Gatorskins sitting in my garage ready to put on one of my bikes the next time they need new tires, but still have plenty of wear on my current tires.


----------



## KenSmithMT

*Gators...*

Over 3000 miles on my current gators with fewer than 5 flats between front and rear. Many miles left in them. Plenty grippy for a durable tire.


----------



## giosblue

I've used "Ultra Gatorskins" in the past and they were bloody awful, long lasting and durable but the ride was awful.and I don't run my tyre hard, anything but. I have two brand new tyres hanging in my bike shed which I will never use. 

I like Panaracer tyres, decent ride and durable.


----------



## Kodi Crescent

Forget 25. Go 28's if you can (unless you have nice smooth roads). I thought Gatorskin 25's were comfortable. On smooth roads they are. On beat up chipseal roads I would have preferred the 28's.


----------



## GFish

Been using Gator 28's for winter riding, running 105psi front and 110psi rear. Ride quality is decent, even on chipseal. For nicer weather, I'm thinking about going back to 25's, maybe GP4000s. The 28's feel like there's more rolling resistance. This could be contributed to colder weather, wet roads and dirty roads with more debris.


----------



## Ventura Roubaix

RJohn said:


> You asked for a good tire. Not a great tire. I have a few hundred miles on Forte Pro+ from Performance Bike. Roll nicely, no flats,comfortable, decent specs and the price is around $25. They always have some sale going on. Plus they are close to my house.


I like the Forte Pro+ also, got mine for 18.00 each on a after Christmas sale, I have also used Conti 4000, Mich krylons ( I have 25's in the Forte and they don't weight much more than the 23 krylons), Hutch fusions 2,3's. The Forte is has good to me as the Conti, Mich's, the only thing I like about the Hutch better is that the 3 is a little lighter. But for the money and comparable performance the Forte are Pro+ is hard to beat.


----------



## Christopaul

You mentioned that you're having trouble changing the Rubinos. Consider using a Kool Stop tire bead jack : Kool-Stop Tire Bead Jack with Handle in Tree Fort Bikes Tire Levers (cat694) 

I'm not endorsing this company, but just using it because it shoes the picture.
I also like the Vredesteins. I used to get them at Performance. Now they seem to be selling a lower grade model ( Fortezza SE with only 50 tpi ). These will last longer than the previous version which had 120 tpi. 

Right now I'm trying the Rubino Pro's (150 tpi ). I haven't logged enough miles on them to give feedback on them yet.


----------



## FlatlandRoller

bikerjulio said:


> I'm using Michelin Pro Optimum which didn't get a mention yet.


I like these too


----------



## kbwh

I am quite impressed with the Conti GP4season 25mm I use for early spring training and summer gravel road fun and racing. They roll well, don't cut on the nasty gravel they put on the snow in the winter, and are reasonably supple.
(Continental sponsored teams get tubulars made on the GP4season carcass for the cobbled classics.)
Compare the GP4season and Gatorskin here (note TPI count difference. That's where the comfort and suppleness is):
Continental Bicycle -Grand Prix 4-Season
Continental Bicycle -GatorSkin
I'm 74 kg, just shy of 165 lb.


----------



## ZoSoSwiM

GP4000's in 25mm last a long time and are pretty tough.. They've gone up in price though..


----------



## AndyMc2006

I love the Michelin Krylions 25's on my Ti bike. I get very few flats but they are a pain when I do. I may make a switch for the next pair.


----------



## charlox5

Doing the 25 taste test this spring. So far i've ridden a few hundred miles on Rubino Pro 3's in 25. I have a set of Vredestein Fortezza Duo Comps on my retro-modern, and i've got a set of GP4000s in 25 waiting in the wings. So far the RP3 has been pretty good, no complaints. 

I've never ridden the Kry or the Lithion 2 in 25, but i had a really positive experience with Lithion 2's in 23, so i imagine the 25 will be even better. Cheap, smooth ride, and much better flat resistance than some pricier tires that have preceded it--but that might just be luck, as many complain that the LI2 is a flat magnet.


----------



## nOOky

Third vote for Rubino Pro 25's. Like any tire, once they start to get thin in the tread and you get one flat replace them immediately. I find them to be durable and not prone to cuts, something I can't sat about any Michelin tire especially the cheap Lithion 2's.


----------



## burgsprinta

I've been riding on a set of bontrager r2 tires (about $40 per tire) and these are excellent. Great puncture protection, and actually a pretty light tire for a 25mm. I'm about 175, and they're extremely comfortable to me.


----------



## PedalFasterJonathan

Ventura Roubaix said:


> But for the money and comparable performance the Forte are Pro+ is hard to beat.


I like Forte tires too. For the past two years, I've been riding and training exclusively on the Forte Pro DC tire. It's been good to me and is light and cheap too.


----------



## charlox5

Rode my bike shod with Vredestein Fortezza duo comp 25c's into work this morning for the first time. Have to say I really like the tires.


----------



## Christopaul

Yes the Vredestein Fortezza duo comp is suitable for racing, training and a do everything tire. They also last (~about 3,000 miles) and rarely get flats (I've worn down to the casing & they still held up). I got them for years from Performance bikes for around $25 -$30 a pop, depending on what sale was going on. The ones they used to carry were 120 tpi. Now the ones they carry are only 60 tpi and just don't feel the same. I've recently switched to Vittoria Rubino Pro 3's and like how they are performing so far. I just picked up 4 for $96 which included tax and shipping from Probikekit.com . These are rated to last for 3,500 miles (I only have a 1000 right now, but they still look new). We'll see if they live up to reviews and claims. These are 150 tpi and I have them mounted on a pair of Hed Ardennes hoops & they feel excellent.


----------



## AJL

Chocolatebike said:


> Where I've been disappointed (really disappointed) is with the lack of grip in the wet, so much so that I'm going to replace them, probably with Vittoria Paves.


I've heard this b/4, which is a bummer, since I will probably be looking for a 28mm tire when my back finally gets better. My 25mm Krylions seem to be fine in the wet (with the exception that if I'm going to get a puncture, it'll happen on a rainy day).


----------

